# I Would Like A Ferret



## dizzybee (Aug 8, 2008)

I would love a ferret but are they hard to keep and where do you get them from


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

dizzybee said:


> I would love a ferret but are they hard to keep and where do you get them from


ferrets are not hard to keep at all...but would advise you to get two..try this site if you want to know more...Ferrets Forum


----------



## dizzybee (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks I now own 2 ferrets


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

dizzybee said:


> Thanks I now own 2 ferrets


Wow that was quick!!!!!! 

Took me weeks to find some when I wanted them few years back


----------



## storm (Aug 25, 2008)

I like ferrets i think they are great animals,i don't have any though.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you got a hob and a gill. Or 2 gills . They are so full of character and great pets. Good luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

dizzybee said:


> Thanks I now own 2 ferrets


are they expensive to buy


----------

